# blue circles are back



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

anyone else?
Roamio with Hydra


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't help you there. Encore with Roamio Pro, Roamio OTA and two Minis. Smooth sailing.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

No issues here, Bolt running Hydra


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nope, not in a while. what function(s) triggered the bsc?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Those are called 'spinny circles'.  But, seriously, I haven't seen it too much lately - every now and then but it's only momentary.

I don't have Hydra on either of my boxes, FWIW.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BSC. No, not on my boxes. I can usually cause one by "stressing" a TiVo server. Just use Search. Enter a letter or number. Now keep scrolling. I wager you will eventually run out of guesses and start slowing down.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> nope, not in a while. what function(s) triggered the bsc?


Simply hitting Tivo button


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

how often? was a connection in progress?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> how often? was a connection in progress?


more than a few times the past few days. simply hitting tivo button, then "my shows" brings em. nothing in progress. they clear after 5-10 seconds

sporadic, not every time


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't have hydra, but from past experiences, it sounds like you're describing tivo server slowness that other hydra users have also reported:

Hydra Issues​
if it were constant, i would suggest a reboot of your home network and tivo, and while it wouldn't hurt, i don't think it would help, either - sorry.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Going through this now with RC12 on my Roamio Plus. I can’t do anything


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i don't have hydra, but from past experiences, it sounds like you're describing tivo server slowness that other hydra users have also reported:
> 
> Hydra Issues​
> if it were constant, i would suggest a reboot of your home network and tivo, and while it wouldn't hurt, i don't think it would help, either - sorry.


rebooted router and tivo and that seems to have fixed it. thanks


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> rebooted router and tivo and that seems to have fixed it. thanks


Whenever any internet based program flakes, always reboot the router first, you you you Knucklehead!!


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

I’ve seen some of these on my Mini with Hydra and Roamio lately. Never had them before Hydra that I can remember.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I am having the blue spinning circles too.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah...I JUST LOVE NOT BEING ABLE TO WATCH MY RECORDED SHOWS

I mean, seriously WTF. There is absolutely no reason I should not be able to watch shows that have already been recorded.

(first thing I tried was rebooting the tivo, modem, and router...still the blue spinning circle of death)


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

gothaggis said:


> yeah...I JUST LOVE NOT BEING ABLE TO WATCH MY RECORDED SHOWS
> 
> I mean, seriously WTF. There is absolutely no reason I should not be able to watch shows that have already been recorded.
> 
> (first thing I tried was rebooting the tivo, modem, and router...still the blue spinning circle of death)


Yup me too. I rebooted the router and the Tivo Vox. Neither fixed the issue. Also is happening on the Tivo Vox Mini. We can't access anything!!


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

So I wonder if this has to do with some kind of analytics piece they are introducing. On my account in the contact section there is this message...

Privacy status: Opt-Default
Analytics Opt Out: call
us at: 1-877-367-8486
(coming soon to tivo.com)

Also found this on the Tivo forums. I can confirm that if you unplug the ethernet cable the recording are immediately available. Either the box can't phone home or there is something wrong with the ethernet port/driver. Seriously, if this is attributed to one of THEIR services being down I am going to be pissed. That is just not acceptable to me.
Re:UI hangs (spinning blue circle) when trying to play back | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Might be related to the voice functionality. That's not working properly for me.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

My modem is on a power strip. When blue circles get really bad, I turn off the modem. Usually by the time I finish watching a show, TiVo servers are okay.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rob75 said:


> So I wonder if this has to do with some kind of analytics piece they are introducing. On my account in the contact section there is this message...
> 
> Privacy status: Opt-Default
> Analytics Opt Out: call
> ...


No, as TiVo has always collected this information so it's not something new (and I believe still sent during the standard service connection).

Scott


----------



## johnpowers (Nov 7, 2016)

Had my first experience with Blue Circles. I couldn't watch some of my Recorded Shows. I did a Restart Tivo from the Settings and it went away.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Seeing them here.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmm, I'm ignorant of "Tivo things" so I'm not sure how to explain nor the terminology to use but...

Last night we got the blue circles when trying to fast-forward to the end of a recording to get to the pop-up menu to delete it. System completely locked up while the circle was spinning...stayed that way for 30-seconds to a minute. After deleting program and accessing "My Shows" to pick another program we again ran into the blue circle and the system was unresponsive. Basically the same amount of time involved as before. Got the program started and had no issues throughout the rest of the program. This was our first instance of this. We are running Hydra RC11.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm paying as much for this service annually as my Netflix subscription. I expect near 100% uptime. If I am reporting a problem and 12 hours later someone else is reporting it...that's a big time service outage!!


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

well, I'm able to view recordings now, there is a brief blue circle that appears when you go into a folder - slower than before the blue circle issue last night.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Seems to be working now for me.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone have Google Home/Chromecast? 

Google Home and Chromecast might be crashing your Wi-Fi

Unlikely this is it though since you'd notice other devices having Internet issues if your router was crashing. 

Scott


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

I had them bad Saturday night. Worst I have ever seen It was near bed time so I gave up trying. Everything was working again Sunday morning.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

We used to see them mostly on our mini but I’m starting to see them on the Roamio as well. They’re really irritating my wife.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seeing the blue circles on the Roamio this morning when I try to bring up the guide. Says check the connection and I did connect then it goes back to blue circles and will bring up the guide. 

I’ve also seen a lot in the last week where it looks like it has had multiple button pushes and it will flash back and forth between screens before it stops. 

I’ve been on RC12 for a while now.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

BSCs were back with a vengeance last night. System hanging while trying to watch recorded programs. A minute or more of no response. It was bad enough that I did something that I'd never done before...I restarted the box. But, the BSC came back when we went to watch a recorded program, though it seemed to a lesser degree and we were finally able to watch a couple of programs. I was beginning to wonder if the Roamio OTA was flaking out on us...seems everything else around here is trying to take a nosedive....<sigh>

ETA: The yellow circle would blink when I'd press the remote buttons so I know the box was receiving the signal from the remote control...just not responding to it.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

As has USUALLY been the case, this must have been a localized problem - we had absolutely no BSCs or other delays out here yesterday.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm taking it that the BSCs indicate a local connectivity issue with the Internet?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

It is certainly internet related, but no real way to tell just where unless you are snooping the actual network packets at your router to see where they are going - could be anything from a problem in your house with the router, or anywhere between you and the TiVo server being queried. And if we assume there are multiple servers in various locations throughout the country, it could certainly be a problem at TiVo.

Next time you see the issue, I'd suggest you immediately go to a computer and try running a speed test to various cities around the country to see if there is a slowdown somewhere on a major trunk. Most of those tests make it easy to change destination cities - I generally like Speakeasy Speed Test:
Speakeasy Internet Speed Test - Check Your Broadband Speed


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> I'm taking it that the BSCs indicate a local connectivity issue with the Internet?


Popular theory is that TiVo's "snooping" servers are busy or overloaded. There was a decent storm over much of the NE so perhaps there was more than normal viewing. I had no issues and I was watching recordings all night. With the bad weather it could just be too many people watching the Olympics on their tablets.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

I will some speedtests next time the issue arises (it may be going on now, but...).

This gives me pause to wonder about the use of the Roamio OTA. I was under the impression that without the Internet that the Roamio OTA could still be used for watching recorded programs and for viewing live OTA programming. I guess I need to unplug the ethernet cable and see what it will do and won't do without the Internet.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

If we knew the actual destination IP for these queries from the TiVo boxes when you select a program, it would be a simple matter to run a trace route and find out exactly where the delay was at that moment.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Intheswamp said:


> I was under the impression that without the Internet that the Roamio OTA could still be used for watching recorded programs and for viewing live OTA programming. I guess I need to unplug the ethernet cable and see what it will do and won't do without the Internet.


Yes, it will work just dandy without the internet, UNTIL it runs out of guide data. In fact, unplugging the Ethernet cable will immediately stop those irritating BSCs if they are interfering with your viewing pleasures.

It seems that if the box does not see an active internet connection, it will immediately display what you selected instead of wasting time looking for more unwanted crap to shove in your face!


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Popular theory is that TiVo's "snooping" servers are busy or overloaded. There was a decent storm over much of the NE so perhaps there was more than normal viewing. I had no issues and I was watching recordings all night. With the bad weather it could just be too many people watching the Olympics on their tablets.


We (as I've often lamented) have a pitiful 3Mbps Centurylink DSL connection (fastest they offer us  ) and the last couple of days it *has* been flakey. 


V7Goose said:


> Yes, it will work just dandy without the internet, UNTIL it runs out of guide data. In fact, unplugging the Ethernet cable will immediately stop those irritating BSCs if they are interfering with your viewing pleasures.


Once the guide data expires does the OTA still work as a blind tuner/receiver that you simply turn to a channel and "see what's on" as in the old days of turning a knob? Could you still schedule a recording based on something other than guide data? Or is the DVR dead-in-the-water?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Intheswamp said:


> Once the guide data expires does the OTA still work as a blind tuner/receiver that you simply turn to a channel and "see what's on" as in the old days of turning a knob? Could you still schedule a recording based on something other than guide data? Or is the DVR dead-in-the-water?


I'm not sure (never worth it to me to really test this), but I have seen messages in the past where the box specifically said no further recordings would be made. It is generally believed that the ONLY thing you can use with a box that has not phoned home after all guide data is gone is to watch already recorded programs.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow. So basically useless for watching OTA content without an Internet connection. For a unit that costs this much and with the focus of OTA reception and cord-cutting it seems that it would have a fail-safe mode for OTA reception. Even the Channel Master Stream+ is relying on an online guide (Google Live?) for it's guide, though I don't know what would happen with it if the guide "isn't there". The archaic PSIP/EPG that the lowly Insignia and iView type of boxes use actually seem to be the best "post Armageddon"<grin> guide that keeps the tuners/receivers working. Ah well, I hope nobody decides to kill the spider and tear the web down!!!!

ETA: But, I guess those low-end boxes don't really require a guide to receive OTA/


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

OK, I finally did a real test of this (what can be done with no guide data). I pulled an old Series3 out of the shop and powered it up without any network connection. I can watch live TV just fine, but any attempt to set up a time/channel manual recording just results in a message that "Program info has run out! Connect to the TiVo service." If I hit the record button while watching live TV, it tells me "TiVo service interrupted".

So at least with an old S3, I can confirm that that it can be used only to watch already recorded shows or Live TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Intheswamp said:


> We (as I've often lamented) have a pitiful 3Mbps Centurylink DSL connection (fastest they offer us  ) and the last couple of days it *has* been flakey.
> Once the guide data expires does the OTA still work as a blind tuner/receiver that you simply turn to a channel and "see what's on" as in the old days of turning a knob? Could you still schedule a recording based on something other than guide data? Or is the DVR dead-in-the-water?


Manual recordings work. Try one to see what it looks like. But a manual recording will have a name if there is guide data, so it's not a good test unless you have a channel with "no information" in the guide. I have been having mixed results on Hydra with manual recordings, like losing the channel and/or title. Lack of guide data doesn't make it a brick. You will start getting M59 errors even without any 1P. Something buggy there too.

This morning I made a manual recording without guide data (on cable). I do one every day as a test. On Hydra. The channel is not in my guide but found by a channel scan.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Manual recordings work. Try one to see what it looks like.


They may work with a Roamio or newer box - I do not know (I am not going to leave one of my Bolts disconnected for two weeks to find out). *But I can absolutely say that as of this morning, they do NOT work with an OTA Series 3*.



JoeKustra said:


> This morning I made a manual recording without guide data (on cable). I do one every day as a test. On Hydra. The channel is not in my guide but found by a channel scan.


A channel not being in the Guide is NOT the same as a box that has NO Guide information for ANY channel. Your post does not make it clear if you have done this test with a box where ALL guide data has expired or not.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> They may work with a Roamio or newer box - I do not know (I am not going to leave one of my Bolts disconnected for two weeks to find out). *But I can absolutely say that as of this morning, they do NOT work with a Series 3*.


It's possible that there are different time windows at play... the first being simple loss of programming data, and the other being a sufficiently long break from connection to the TiVo service that the box's TiVo service status becomes invalid, even if the box officially has Lifetime service.

How long had the S3 been offline?


V7Goose said:


> I pulled an old Series3 out of the shop and powered it up without any network connection.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> How long had the S3 been offline?


This one is Lifetime, but has been unplugged for about 3-6 months.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems that TiVo Online is very slow also. Very slow.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Things seem to be back working fine again. Thanks ya'll for checking out the use of the tuner without guide data...I feel better about it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

today out of nowhere on my premiere in onepass manager even after a reboot


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

As of about two days ago, everything is super slow now. Blue circles are back, even after a reboot.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

No problem here. Haven't seen any bad lag or blue circles in quite some time.


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm glad this thread was here. I had the spinning blue circle on a mini this morning, rebooted it a few times with no change.

It was a bit of overkill, but I unplugged both bolt's, both mini's, my cable modem, gateway and ethernet switches - all in one big swoop, and everything is working again.

Hopefully it doesn't happen again, but if so - I'll try to pinpoint if one of these is enough rather than everything.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Only a few reports this time so might have been something local (or regional). Haven't seen any issues here like Tim_m (VA and Comcast).

Scott


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

I get BSCs on my Roamio pro. Some clear up, some require a long wait, some require a reboot. I think its because I have over 100 long, complicated Wishlists. 
So i live with the BSCs. Once when I deleted loads of WLs, the BSCs went away. I love WLs so I live with the BSCs.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

BSCs all day long today... anyone else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

just4tivo said:


> BSCs all day long today... anyone else?


No, but I have seen other internet slowness. Maybe NK or Russia is messing with us. Practice?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> No, but I have seen other internet slowness. Maybe NK or Russia is messing with us. Practice?


You forgot China.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> You forgot China.


No I didn't. Same for Iran.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

"Rocket Man" surfing Netflix.....


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Was remote today and when I tried to use my TIVO, was told to run the setup again.... Connected to a computer on my local network and tried and got the SBC..... PITA just for remote viewing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Was remote today and when I tried to use my TIVO, was told to run the setup again.... Connected to a computer on my local network and tried and got the SBC..... PITA just for remote viewing.


The reports here are for delays on the TiVo itself viewed directly on the TV and not remote viewing. So with a mobile on your local network with the TiVo app are you able to connect and view shows as I believe that's generally where setup is run?

Scott


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> The reports here are for delays on the TiVo itself viewed directly on the TV and not remote viewing. So with a mobile on your local network with the TiVo app are you able to connect and view shows as I believe that's generally where setup is run?
> 
> Scott


I ran the remote viewing setup again yesterday (local network.) Tried to view my TIVO remotely for my office and after about 30 minutes (computer) it started the spinning deal again. This is one item I miss from DISH. Their DishAnywhere is light years ahead of TIVO.

Ended up using my Spectrum app to view the same channels... works..

Anyone know of I can connect directly to my DVR and skip TVIO? Seems port 80 may be used for remote access. I get prompted for a id/pw when trying to connect.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Will upgrading, or IMO downgrading to Hydra eliminate these circles?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sliderbob said:


> Will upgrading, or IMO downgrading to Hydra eliminate these circles?


No. It's not related to the TiVo software.

Do they still happen with this:
Low priced hot spot from Unreal Mobile-$10/month


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> No. It's not related to the TiVo software.
> 
> Do they still happen with this:
> Low priced hot spot from Unreal Mobile-$10/month


I had Xfinity 120mbps, up until my cancellation yesterday, and it did it all the time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sliderbob said:


> I had Xfinity 120mbps, up until my cancellation yesterday, and it did it all the time.


I used to feel the BSC was due to TiVo's servers being overloaded. I'm not 100% sure anymore. I see one or two per month unless there is a real server outage. I think something in a recent release has make a TiVo quicker to display the BSC when there is any delay in a response. I may play some more, but at this time I haven't seen a BSC in a while. Well, I do see one for split second when I hit the Live TV button on my Mini. But that happens on the first connection only.

A BSC without an error message/number I feel is a internet issue. But then again, I can cause one on-demand. Just try to access one Roamio in Standby from another Roamio when both are running TE3. But that's a known bug.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tommiet said:


> I ran the remote viewing setup again yesterday (local network.) Tried to view my TIVO remotely for my office and after about 30 minutes (computer) it started the spinning deal again. This is one item I miss from DISH. Their DishAnywhere is light years ahead of TIVO.
> 
> Ended up using my Spectrum app to view the same channels... works..
> 
> Anyone know of I can connect directly to my DVR and skip TVIO? Seems port 80 may be used for remote access. I get prompted for a id/pw when trying to connect.


Watching shows stored on your TiVo is different than watching channels or on demand streamed from your cable company. I've not seen any issues watching shows locally on our Roamio Pro but I don't really do it very often preferring to watch on the TV.

You can download shows from the TiVo web server. Login is tivo and the password is your MAK.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sliderbob said:


> Will upgrading, or IMO downgrading to Hydra eliminate these circles?


Which ones are you referring to now that tommiet has introduced the circles on remote viewing to this thread - the original BSC on the TiVo or while watching a show remotely on your PC?  Not that upgrading to Hydra should change either....

Scott


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Which ones are you referring to now that tommiet has introduced the circles on remote viewing to this thread - the original BSC on the TiVo or while watching a show remotely on your PC?  Not that upgrading to Hydra should change either....
> 
> Scott


Watching it directly on the Tivo. It has been rebooted many times, but still get the circles when I go into a tv episode from a series group.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

sliderbob said:


> Watching it directly on the Tivo. It has been rebooted many times, but still get the circles when I go into a tv episode from a series group.


That generally points to an issue (or slowness) with your TiVo communicating with Akamai (for images) or TiVo's servers for other data. I've never had an issue with that on Comcast and our Roamio Pro except for the couple of times that TiVo had some major issues with their servers. I can't explain why you would have had them when you had Comcast/Xfinity service before but if you moved to this 4G Internet service, I wouldn't be surprised that you would get them. Out of curiosity, when you go to DSLreports speed test what do you get on this service for download/upload speeds?

Scott


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> That generally points to an issue (or slowness) with your TiVo communicating with Akamai (for images) or TiVo's servers for other data. I've never had an issue with that on Comcast and our Roamio Pro except for the couple of times that TiVo had some major issues with their servers. I can't explain why you would have had them when you had Comcast/Xfinity service before but if you moved to this 4G Internet service, I wouldn't be surprised that you would get them. Out of curiosity, when you go to DSLreports speed test what do you get on this service for download/upload speeds?
> 
> Scott


I haven't set the Tivo up yet for the hotspot, it has been on Xfinity for YEARS and have had the circles off and on many times throughout, but has been worse for the past couple of weeks-on Xfinity. Xfinity was cancelled Yesterday.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I used to feel the BSC was due to TiVo's servers being overloaded. I'm not 100% sure anymore. I see one or two per month unless there is a real server outage.


Well they moved the images from being hosted on their servers to Akamai which would eliminate that particular cause for BSC.

ping i.tivo.com

Pinging a1975.g.akamai.net [184.25.157.43] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 184.25.157.43: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=58
Reply from 184.25.157.43: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=58

Scott


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I hooked my Tivo up to the hotspot-NO CIRCLES. Fascinating since using it on Xfinity it was constant.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

just4tivo said:


> BSCs all day long today... anyone else?


I have them very frequently and the more I add to my wishlists the worse they get. I think it's a Memory issue when you have a lot of wishlists with complicated logic.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Had them briefly a few nights ago. The issue cleared up in about an hour though.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

It is strange that at certain times there are no bsc's and at other times they are there.
I do think that DVRs (particularly Roamio's) with loads of complicated wishlists and maybe even lots of 1Ps and the drive is nearly full, causes them.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Just updated to Hydra and nothing but BSC all the time in all of the menus. You can still operate but it's pretty dang annoying.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Just updated to Hydra and nothing but BSC all the time in all of the menus. You can still operate but it's pretty dang annoying.


How recently did the update complete?


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> How recently did the update complete?


Within 30 minutes. My assumption is that I need to give it at least a few hours to download everything it needs to in the background before it gets snappier? Just weird that I'm seeing it on everything (guide, my shows, one pass manager, etc).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Within 30 minutes. My assumption is that I need to give it at least a few hours to download everything it needs to in the background before it gets snappier? Just weird that I'm seeing it on everything (guide, my shows, one pass manager, etc).


Yeah, fingers crossed; I wouldn't panic and rollback, yet.

You didn't mention model. I'd expect Roamios to take a bit longer or perhaps be more affected during the process.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Every version of Hydra has run much faster than TE3 on my Bolt


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed; I wouldn't panic and rollback, yet.
> 
> You didn't mention model. I'd expect Roamios to take a bit longer or perhaps be more affected during the process.


Went out for about 2 hours. Back now and have had the guide up for 10 minutes and no circles. Must've just needed time to unpack and get to know the new surroundings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

"Odds Bodkins" ... reminded me of an old Abbott & Costello movie I liked; had to google it ... 'The Time of Their Lives (1946).' Doesn't appear to be streamable.

Time Of Their Lives, The (1946) -- (Movie Clip) It's You They're After (w/ "odds bodkins")

Ben Mankiewicz Intro -- The Time Of Their Lives (1946)


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Ha! I stole it from Rudolph's Shiny New Year. The knight, Sir 1024, yells it out once. Means "body of God" which does not describe me in the slightest!


----------

